# Tires



## drunkencitywork (Feb 17, 2006)

What kind of tires do you guys run when pushing? I have a line on BFG ATs and some MT baja radial claws. My first instinct is bfg at for street and snow and the claws for offroad only. All opinions welcome what are you running


----------



## 94halftonchevy (Mar 12, 2006)

i'm running gerneral all terains it's the same tread pattern as the bfg's but a lot less money. afterall your paying for the name.


----------



## xrdirthead (Mar 25, 2006)

I bought new tires last year. They are a set of Good Year "Forteras."
http://www.goodyearfortera.com/tripletred/technology.html

I didn't have a plow last year so I don't know how they will be pushing snow but I do know they worked great driving this past winter through the FEW storms we did get up here in New England.


----------



## xrdirthead (Mar 25, 2006)

After much reading in this forum it seems a popular choice is the Bridgestone Blizzaks.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

I have BFG at's on my jeep.....had them long before I had the plow, but they worked pretty good this past winter. I don't do any serious plowing jsut our lot and some driveways but the only problem I had was when we got a super wet heavy snow and the pile just didn't want to move and I spun all 4....but even with a running start it tripped my blade so the snow was not easily plowable!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

There are many options. I have a few different setups. BFG A/Ts: great all around tire for light mud, gravel, and street use, but not that great in snow. Dunlops (forgot the model): decent tires for mud, but not great for snow and tons of road noise. Cooper Discoverer: there is no comparison. The best tires I have ever owned. Plowed with my 1/2 ton Chevy all winter and hardly spun once. They will grip in anything you can throw at them. Those are what I would get IMHO.:waving:


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*nittos*

i love my nittos no road noise and i think they look better than the bfg


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*nitto*

http://www.nittotire.com/tires_terragrappler.asp

here is the website for nitto


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

those do look pretty sweet. and I have to admit even though I am very happy with every set of BFG A/T's I have ever had on about 5 different vehicles....part of the reason I buy them is they look good. that nitto looks pretty good as well though. mabye next time I need some a/t's i will have to look into them.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*nittos*

they are alot cheaper 30 less than the bfg


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

mastercraft and cooper make good tires


----------

